# Health Serivces on Leave Question



## DirtyDog (21 Dec 2011)

I probably should know the right answer to this, but unlike some people these days I'm not intimately famaliar with the ins and outs of our health services system.

Something's happened to my back on leave and after the third day and not being able to get myself out of bed, I've decided it's probably not going to go away by it's self.

My question is, what is my best avenue of approach to seek medical attention.

I'm away from the base and I'm quite certain the CDU is closed for the holidyas there anyway (no answer on phone).  I am in the NCR region and could go to the CF medical centre in Ottawa but I was wondering if I could go straight to a chiropractor and claim it later or just use my blue cross card?  Do I need to be reffered first?

I have something I can't miss tommorow so I can't go to sick parade in Ottawa until Friday which means with Christmas I probably won't get a chiro appointment until next week sometime which is not desirable.

Just looking for a little direction, thanks.


----------



## cn (21 Dec 2011)

Call the 1-800 number on your Blue Cross card and they will advise you


----------



## DirtyDog (21 Dec 2011)

Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

Not to mention, IIRC, even if you did go to a civilian doctor, I don't think you can go to a chiropractor directly.


----------



## DirtyDog (21 Dec 2011)

It's seeming like my only option is to report to sick parade.  That or sit in a civilian emergency waiting room (not a chance).

Maybe I'll just loosen the purse strings and go see the chiropractor on my own dime.


----------



## Occam (21 Dec 2011)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> It's seeming like my only option is to report to sick parade.  That or sit in a civilian emergency waiting room (not a chance).
> 
> Maybe I'll just loosen the purse strings and go see the chiropractor on my own dime.



I think even if you went to sick parade, you'll be assessed by the duty physioterrorist and only given cursory treatment until you could get booked in for a regular physio appointment.  I inquired once about a chiropractor and was told it wasn't in the CF spectrum of care.


----------



## Armymedic (21 Dec 2011)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> You can get 10 Chiropractor appointments a year...just need to convince your MO.



No, you need to have unsuccessfully tried all other treatment modalities before your MO will entertain sending you for 10 treatments paid for by the system.

DD,
If this is an ongoing injury, then if you want to pay for chiro or physio yourself, I wouldn't stop you. But if this is a new injury, then it is in your best interest in spending some time at sick parade, call your families' doctor or even at the ER (if it is real bad, i.e pain shooting all the way down your leg to your foot, or you have trouble peeing).


----------



## Occam (21 Dec 2011)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> You can get 10 Chiropractor appointments a year...just need to convince your MO. We have many a Sar Tech that takes full advantage of this.



My info may be dated a few years.  Matters not to me now, I just ask my family doc for a referral for chiro or massage therapy, and I'm golden for $1000 worth of each per year.   ;D

Back to your regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## Pusser (21 Dec 2011)

Your Leave Pass actually gives pretty clear instructions on this very topic - including phone numbers.  Read and heed.


----------



## DirtyDog (21 Dec 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Your Leave Pass actually gives pretty clear instructions on this very topic - including phone numbers.  Read and heed.


Not exactly.  It really only mentions emergencies.  A sore back (albeit one that renders even walking extremely difficult at times) doesn't qualify as an emergency I don't think.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Dec 2011)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Not exactly.  It really only mentions emergencies.  A sore back (albeit one that renders even walking extremely difficult at times) doesn't qualify as an emergency I don't think.



If you're having difficulty walking, I'd say it qualifies.


----------



## GAP (21 Dec 2011)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Not exactly.  It really only mentions emergencies.  A sore back (albeit one that renders even walking extremely difficult at times) doesn't qualify as an emergency I don't think.



Weren't you just out 4 wheeling looking for that old recovered tank according to 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103841/post-1099943/topicseen.html#new

and you are having trouble even walking?


----------



## DirtyDog (21 Dec 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Weren't you just out 4 wheeling looking for that old recovered tank according to
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/103841/post-1099943/topicseen.html#new
> 
> and you are having trouble even walking?


I've been sore for about 3 days now.  Sat around the first day and it seemed to get worse, so I did what I normally do with a sore back and got out of the house and tried to carry on like normal.  I actually felt not too bad last night, stiff and somewhat hobbled, but better than I had felt that morning.  All through the night and this morning though, I couldn't move a limb without being wracked with pain and  I fought off sneezing or coughing because I absolutely dreaded the thought of it.  It took a LOT to muster a much needed trip the bathroom.   Stretched it out a bit with some help and have managed to hobble around, but I figured it's time to seek remedial measures.

In all likely hood I'll be going to a chiropractor and paying out of my pocket.  No other avenue really offers much in short term respite and I'd rather not spend a day in a crowded waiting room to be told what?


----------



## Robert0288 (21 Dec 2011)

Here's what I pulled off an email I got before I went for leave, 


CF Health Services 

CF H Svcs C (O) will be offering reduced hours and services during the holiday period: 
19-22 December            - reduced service, open 0730-1530 
23 December                 - reduced service, open 0730-1200 
25-26-27 December       - closed 
28-29 December            - reduced service, open 0730-1530. Pharmacy closed 1200-1230 
30 December                 - reduced service, open 0730-1200 
01- 02 January              - closed 
03-06 January                - reduced service, open 0730-1530


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Dec 2011)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> In all likely hood I'll be going to a chiropractor and paying out of my pocket.  No other avenue really offers much in short term respite and I'd rather not spend a day in a crowded waiting room to be told what?



To be told to go to physio, and have someone who isn't a doctor guess at whats wrong and have you do some exercises that may or may not help. After 3 trips to the MIR and physio, you will finally get referred to a specialist and have imaging done to figure out what actually is wrong. By this time, you've hurt it so many times that the only option is 3B release. Ahhh the CF medical system.


----------



## DirtyDog (22 Dec 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> To be told to go to physio, and have someone who isn't a doctor guess at whats wrong and have you do some exercises that may or may not help. After 3 trips to the MIR and physio, you will finally get referred to a specialist and have imaging done to figure out what actually is wrong. By this time, you've hurt it so many times that the only option is 3B release. Ahhh the CF medical system.


You forgot to add the fact that takes weeks after an intial MIR visit to actually get a physio appointment.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Dec 2011)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> You forgot to add the fact that takes weeks after an intial MIR visit to actually get a physio appointment.



Oh yeah, good catch. After seeing what close friends of mine have had to deal with concerning serious joint problems, I have very little trust left in the medical system. I've considered going out on my own dime too.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Dec 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, the physio clinic is walk-in (at least in Gagetown).  

Having said that, it's been almost three years now, but I had a knee injury requiring a wee bit of physio, and as I recall, I was in lickety-split.  (


----------



## Occam (22 Dec 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, the physio clinic is walk-in (at least in Gagetown).



The physio clinic in Ottawa won't even give you funny looks unless you have a referral from a MO.


----------



## Pusser (23 Dec 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> The physio clinic in Ottawa won't even give you funny looks unless you have a referral from a MO.



Perhaps, but twice now in Ottawa, I've gotten in the same day (i.e. referred from Sick Parade).


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Dec 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but twice now in Ottawa, I've gotten in the same day (i.e. referred from Sick Parade).



Kingston will get appts same day or week with referral, too. I do like the idea of physio being walk-in, didn't know Gagetown had it that way.


----------



## DiverMedic (3 Jan 2012)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> You can get 10 Chiropractor appointments a year...just need to convince your MO. We have many a Sar Tech that takes full advantage of this.



Depends on the base, Petawawa doesn't do it.  All up to the Base Surg

As for Physio, most of the Pet CDUs have physio come in on certain days during sick parade (0730-1000).  I don't recall the days as it's been a while since I have worked Sick Parade

DM


----------



## Snakedoc (4 Jan 2012)

Just wanted to throw in that in my past experience at CFB Esquimalt, I was also given the opportunity to see a physio during the same day or week after going to sick parade.  Not sure if the couple times I went were just flukes but that's the access I got.


----------

